# Replacement Motor Block for Bachmann Streetcar?



## mikegiangrande (Apr 10, 2011)

I bought a cheap Bachman Big Hauler closed street car and the motor burned out within a week. Bachman products are now zero for two with me (the first was an old steam engine from a starter set that burned out quickly as well). I have had no problems with any LGB, USA Trains, Aristo, or Hartland products. I won't be giving Bachman the opportunity to go zero for three. 

Anyway, instead of buying a replacement motor block from Bachmann (or even getting one free under warranty), I think I would rather pay for a new motor block of another brand that will hold up well, and hopefully be quieter. Any suggestions? I'd like to do as little retro-fitting as possible, so if a better motor block will simply screw on, that's perfect.

I think I read somewhere that a USA Trains 44 Tonner motor block will work, but I'd like some feedback before I just order it.

Thanks.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Well I don't think any non-Bachmann motor block will just "screw in" but I suppose there is always a long shot. A word on USA motor blocks, while I have found them to be very robust and smooth running I have had a couple emit a very high pitched whine not unlike an old dentist drill. Not saying all, just a few. I had to replace them. 

You may want to measure the wheel base on your Bachmann before ordering. I believe the 44 tonner block is 72mm (2.83"). 

For the record, I like USA products very much...Just saying you may have issues here as well.


----------



## Tahoe1 (Nov 10, 2008)

I haven't done it,I too have a toasty streetcar. 
But I seem to remember another member,Jerry Barnes used a Hartland block as a replacement. 
I think it was a pretty simple retrofit. 
Bill 
Wright


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, I've converted 5 Bachmann trollies using the Aristo Craft FA motor blocks without using the sideframes. I adapt the original Bachmann "broom" sideframes to fit.

The USA 44 Tonner or F3 trucks should work nicely as well.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get the USA blocks for almost half the cost of Aristo. I have done several of these Bachmann trolleys and I prefer motor blocks with pick up shoes on light weight motorized units. 

Also, I rotate the USA motor 180 degrees so that it runs in the correct direction if the motor track leads are tied together by soldering on each side. USA is the opposite of LGB but no key on the motor for alignment. 

I Use glue to hold the motor in place (quick grip) and the type I use can be peeled off if needed in the future.


----------



## mikegiangrande (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the great replies.


----------

